# Wing on a String......Training Tool



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Many years ago Richard Wolters made using a wing on a fish line a very popular (but controversial) training tool for getting pointing pups to point in his book "Gundog". Many people feel it teaches a pup to sight point instead of to use its nose. While it may or may not be a good thing to use to get a pointer pup to point, I've found it to be a great tool for the Flushing Breeds and Retrievers.

What I do is to attach a pheasant wing to a stout cord and attach it to either a long stick or fishing rod. Instead of flipping it in front of a pup and making sure it doesn't catch it, I flip it out and let the pups pounce on it and grab hold of it. We're talking young pups here.....6 weeks to 12 or 15 weeks of age. After they have it in their mouth, I gently pull them in to me and praise them up while they have the wing in their mouths. This does a couple of things. Number 1, the scent of a bird wakes up their instincts and gets them interested in feathers. Number 2, you get a nice retrieve to hand. Number 3, it's great exercise for the pup and they absolutely love it.

It's important to use a stout nylon cord instead of monofilament fish line as you don't want the line to break and have the pup run off with the wing. Also, it's very important to not get in a tug of war with the pup. If he really pulls back against you (most won't, but some will), just walk to him and pick him up with the wing in his mouth.

After he is doing well chasing and grabbing the wing by sight, you can take the pup to some taller grass, flip the wing out a little further, and force him to find the wing with his nose. I let my pups catch and grab the wing about half the time.

Remember to use a lot of praise and don't be in a big hurry to take the wing out of his mouth and don't overdo it. I've never seen a pup get tired of this, and when I get the wing and stick out for my pups my old dogs go nuts....they never tire of the game either.


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

It is a good tool for training young pointer pups too, if used properly. If used to wake up the pointing instinct, thats fine. Once pup is pointing, put it away. It only encourages chasing, creeping, and sight pointing. Real birds teach a dog how to use their nose.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

stonebroke great post, I even used this for waterfowl training :thumb:


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank for the great info - I have 4 week old pups at home can't wait till they are a little older.


----------

